# Some Catasetinae...



## Kavanaru (Aug 7, 2012)

the season has started here again:  

enjoy!




Catasetum Susan Fuchs 'Jumbo' by kavanaru, on Flickr




Catasetum pileatum by kavanaru, on Flickr




Catasetum pileatum var. imperiale ('Imperial' x 'Pierre Couret') by kavanaru, on Flickr




Cycnoches Jean E. Monnier by kavanaru, on Flickr




Catasetum catarinense by kavanaru, on Flickr




Catasetum tabulare by kavanaru, on Flickr




Galeandra baueri by kavanaru, on Flickr



Galeandra baueri by kavanaru, on Flickr


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Aug 7, 2012)

Some of those are SO impressive! I have been seeing these around lately (tis the season) and feeling the urge to grow some.

Sent from my BlackBerry 9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## NYEric (Aug 7, 2012)

Super-nice Ramon, especially the tabulare!!



Paph_LdyMacBeth said:


> Some of those are SO impressive! I have been seeing these around lately (tis the season) and feeling the urge to grow some.



And they're not super difficult to grow, I have a few. :wink:


----------



## Tom499 (Aug 7, 2012)

Stunning plants!

I will definitely be looking to grow more of these once I prove myself with my Wine Delight youngling.


----------



## W. Beetus (Aug 7, 2012)

Amazing blooms! I really like the first one!


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Aug 7, 2012)

Cool! I really like the first one too - awesome spots! :clap:


----------



## Stone (Aug 7, 2012)

Beautiful!! I love pileatum........:clap:


----------



## Hera (Aug 7, 2012)

Very nice, thanks.


----------



## Rick (Aug 7, 2012)

Very cool stuff!!


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 7, 2012)

Wow, those are wonderful!


----------



## Jorch (Aug 8, 2012)

Beautiful!! I have a few starting to spike too, hope they'll be half as nice as yours  I love the spots on the Susan Fuchs :drool:


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Aug 8, 2012)

Oh my...


----------



## e-spice (Aug 8, 2012)

All are fantastic!


----------



## John M (Aug 8, 2012)

Nice! 'Makes me want to start growing Catasetinae.


----------



## biothanasis (Aug 10, 2012)

Gorgoeus...!!!!


----------



## JeanLux (Aug 11, 2012)

Lovely pictures, beautiful flowers !!!! :clap: Jean


----------



## zebrasamorchid (Aug 11, 2012)

very nice flowers, i love the first one


----------



## paphioboy (Aug 11, 2012)

Gorgeous lot! The first one is WILD!


----------



## Ozpaph (Aug 12, 2012)

really spectacular


----------



## Cheyenne (Aug 13, 2012)

That Susan Fuchs is incredible. One of the best I have seen.


----------



## goldenrose (Aug 13, 2012)

:clap::clap: all nice, Jean is really dark, one is use to seeing spots!


----------

